
Chrome Hacked In 5 Minutes - voodoochilo
http://it.slashdot.org/story/12/03/07/2352220/chrome-hacked-in-5-minutes-at-pwn2own?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Slashdot%2Fslashdot+%28Slashdot%29
======
mh_
The "hacked in n-minutes" meme around these sorts of contests is really
horrible (and needs to die). Researchers work on the exploit for months ahead
of time.. The amount of time taken to click "launch exploit" really makes
little difference..

~~~
voodoochilo
correcto!

